# Help with some DVR.



## DannyCF88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, I'm new to this site, and I don't know exactly where to post this. Lol. But I'm having some trouble with my DVR box. I don't know what information you need. But my provider is Cox Communications and the DVR is a DCT3416. My problem is that the LCD screen on the front keeps flashing "SEnd" and "rFSh" over and over. I've tried rebooting it but I don't know what else to try. Please help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Danny

Please tell us the name of the manufacturer, the make and model type for your DVR, and what steps you took to correct the problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It needs an authorization refresh. Call your provider.


----------

